# Range Finder



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Would a bushnell yardage pro trophy be a good range finder for coyotes


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

codfish, why do you want to use a range finder for coyote calling? If you're using it to mark distance after the kill I can understand. If you are using it for hunting, I think it's a wast of time on coyotes.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Geovids is mighty handy.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Those little buggers usually move to dang much to catch a good reading on range finders, I'd say you don't need them. But w/e floats your boat...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My calling partner Papapete has a range finder. I am not sure as to the brand.

Those of you who say they are of no use to predator hunters...how about this? You sit down for a calling stand, but before calling you range find a few landmarks. A tree stump at 100 yards, a rock at 150, a fencepost at 250. Now while calling you have a coyote show up near the fencepost. You know how far the coyote is and where to hold your crosshairs. That is one way I think having a rangefinder might prove to be useful.

And yes, of course to measure out a kill shot, which is always fun to do!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great points Falguy. I never would've thought about doing that!


----------



## crtrgtr (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a bushnell legend rangefinder. It works o.k. until it starts to get
below the freezing, mark then it will spit out all kinds of random numbers.
I called bushnell on it, and they say it is only good for down to 20 degree 
temperature. Keeping fresh batteries in it and in an inside pocket helps
alittle but not much.I was looking at trying a Leupold, but when I called them they said theirs were only rated for 14 degrees. I have heard of
good results from people with the Leica 1200, I think I will give them a
try, I believe you get what you pay for.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

From one yard to 300+ yards, if the coyote stops where I can see it, it well probably die 
The average shot I take on a coyote is around 100 yards or less, many times alot less. 
The kind of terrain I hunt ( desert sagebrush country ) and the way I hunt, ( from my truck high off the ground ) I have no time for a rangfinder. 
I can understand a use for a rangfinder if someone wants to take the time to do it. 
I am usually a good judge of range until you get way out there 400/500+ yards and I don't bother shooting at coyotes that far away anyways, to far to walk. :lol:


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Codfish,

To answer your question, I would think that the Yardage Pro Trophy would serve you well. I have used a Yardage Pro 800 (older) for some time now, and would not like to be out there without it. Fallguy put it very well in that the rangefinder is more used as a tool to establish ranges to given landmarks prior to the call. It takes about 1 minute to check a half dozen landmarks, and you may find that this info will give you great confidence in taking/making your shots. It has been my experience that I can judge distances somewhat accurately only out to the 200 yard range, which is not the critical range to know, since most varmint rigs are set up to shoot flat/dead on out to about 200 - 250. Judging out past 250 for me, and I'm sure many others, then gets a little sketchy. It seems to make sense then to have the luxury of knowing if you are 250, 300, 350 or 400 (or more) yards, as these ranges matter dramatically. Typical ballistic charts for many varmint rigs with a zero of 200 yards would show a drop of 5.5 inches at 300 yds, and a drop of 17+ inches at 400 yds. Now considering that all of us can (and do) sometimes miss shots at 200 yds and less - for various reasons, what would you guess the chances for a miss are when the range is really 325 yds when you think it is closer to 250 yds? Throw a little "breeze" into the equation and one of two things will probably happen; a clean miss or, worse, a wounded coyote that you may or may not ever find. Another use you may find valuable for the rangefinder is when you bump or happen across a coyote while you are walking - especially if the coyote is aware of you. You may be presented with a reasonable shot, but it probably won't be close. Again, having the ability to check the distance (maybe to the ridge the coyote is standing on) only takes a few seconds. You may decide that the shot is not worth taking, or you may find that it is 300 yds and you are confident considering the 5-6 inch drop. I had better wrap this up - didn't mean to write a book. My Yardage Pro has never failed due to cold - and I use it below zero. Lastly, I would suggest considering the most powerful as well as quality unit you can afford. I say this because with the more powerful units, you can actually range right to the coyote body - even up to 400+ yds - which makes you just that much more accurate and confident. Have fun shopping Codfish!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i wouldnt use it during the hunt because then there will be to much movement when switching between rangefinder and rifle and it could give you away


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

I won't buy anything with the name Bushnell on it! They don't stand behind there products. I bought a Bushnell 2.5-10 scope. I PAID them to repair it twice the third time i threw in in the trash. I used it on a 30-06 fired 6 shots the first time, 3 the second and 2 the last time. JUNK in my opinion.

I would check out the Nikon. You get what you pay for, also check there advertised ranges. Most of them list range for a reflective target., so you can tell how far the truck is away, but that doesn't help for hunting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think rangefinders are very handy. Get a coyote hanging up at 500 or 600 yards. I have often seen coyotes on my way to hunt. Do you think I will pass up a coyote because I am in my pickup? Not a chance. One day I was headed out of town about 20 miles to hunt. About ten miles out there setting on the other side of the Pipestem valley is a coyote watching me. I stopped, got out ranged him at 460. He thought I was so far away that he got up, I thought he would run, he sat back down broadside to me, like saying I'm ignoring you. A 22-250 through both shoulders got his attention , for a couple seconds anyway.
I wouldn't go out without a rangefinder. I often take my 308 Remington model 700P. It's loaded with 155 gr Lapua Scenars, and anything within 600 yards the size of a coyote is pretty much a gimme. Out beyond 500 yards they will give you time to range. They have even given me time to get out my anemometer for windage. Not often, but it's fun when it happens. 
I like to shoot coyote when they are so close you can see their eyes, I like to shoot them when they hang up at 200 yards, I like them at 600 yards. I have a hard time thinking of a way (legal that is) to hunt coyotes that wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I like to shoot coyote when they are so close you can see their eyes, I like to shoot them when they hang up at 200 yards, I like them at 600 yards.


Nicely put Plainsman! :lol:


----------



## ba_50 (Oct 11, 2006)

I've read a lot of posts including shooters who range out to 1200 yards for precision shooting. 1. Swaro 2. Leica, 3 Bushnell. I don't know where the rest come in.

I compared a Leica 1200 and Bushnell 1200 and the Leica was much clearer. That's what I am leaaning towards right now. I've seen them for $430. I was hoping they would add the ARC feature before long.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Some of you guys crack me up. :lol: You'd probably only go hunting with me once. By the time you keep putting your rangefinder on the coyotes, they'd already be dead...I would have shot em all. :sniper:

Looks in his dusty old predator hunting record book, adds up the coyotes kills without a rangefinder and sees more then 0000+ plus under his belt with none much past 400 yards, shakes his head. :eyeroll:

No harm intended, you guys play the game anyway you want. I just totally disagree with using a rangefinder when doing "normal" coyote hunting. Normal to me means 100 yards or less, but anything 300 or less should be dead meat. 
800 and 1000 yard shots at coyotes is taking it to the extreme, not the normal for the average predator hunter.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it........:beer: :lol:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Danny B.
I sure hope your arm is ok........My arm sure is'nt flexible enough to reach my back like that.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Danny,

I would be proud as well if I had 1400 coyotes under my belt.  However, I have called just enough to know that for every few coyotes shot, there are always those that get away - no matter who you are. Quite possibly, the best way to learn and improve is through failure/misses/missed opportunities. One thing that I have learned is that while a dead coyote may not get any deader just because I have a rangefinder along, a live coyote may well become dead as a result of this tool. Just my humble :2cents:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I carry a rangefinder also and have used it for a few different reasons. I sit down and range a few humps and hills and rock...ect...so when a coyote comes into view I know about where his is at at any given time. They may hang up anytime and trying to range one while he is staring at you is tough. Shooting a .223 most of the time and a .22-250 the rest with 40-50 grain bullets i like to know where I am at but not for bullet drop. More for wind drift. a dead on shot at 100 yards will bllow way wide at 300 with not much of a breeze at all with a .223 shooting a 40 gr bullet. Its less important if the coyote is broadside but head on is a small target. I also like to have it when I am glassing and spot a coyote. I can range where he is and know how far I have to go to get in a high percentage shot. All I know is that on some of those flat big areas of ND distance can really play tricks on a guy so I triy to take as much guesswork out of it as I can.

Danny, your modesty is overwhelming. I hope I gave you a good laugh but then again, I laugh at guys who hunt from trucks while I walk on a plastic leg, so you know how it is.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Since he has not specified what part of the hunt he is going to use it for, we can establish this,
1. Find how far the animal was taken from after shot.
2. Find distances on ones really far out where they won't notice the movement anyways.
3. Range slopes, hills, trees, ect. so in the middle of the hunt it is easy to guesstimate the yardage.
4. Big flat areas where there is no landmarks or anything to judge distance.
Unless you have something more to add to this, each one of these have been said multiple times and theres no need to tell it again.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Jaybic, no I don't know how it is to walk on a plastic leg. What's up with the statement "hunting from a truck", especally when it's legal? 
My statement about 0000 coyotes has never been typed on the internet before. It was my intent to show people they don't need to have a rangefinder to be successful. 
When I typed that number I knew someone would say something and they did. I've had people ask me how many I've killed and I never told them, this time I tried to prove a point by stating the number, it won't happen again.


----------



## Ohio Wally (May 10, 2007)

The far majority of my coyote hunting requires the use of a shotgun. My particular gun has a maximum quick killing range of 52-yards with the use of Hevi-Shot Dead Coyote. When I find a new set-up, I rangefind it so I know exactly where the 52-yard circle is around my stand. I will not shoot unless I get the coyote within that circle. I have things arranged for the coyote to see the decoy within that 52-yard circle. When he sees it, he will freeze to get a good look. It is then he receives the shot.

I use the Bushnell rangfinder and have never had a problem with it. However, I never use it "during" a hunt...only in preparations.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Definitly go with a range finder. It will save you the time in the long run. Get what you can afford. Range when you get to your stand so you know what the distance are at a certain rock, tree, brush line, prairie trail, knole etc. They are a great investment. Plus it's an accomplishment to put them down at extended ranges, when they're least expecting it. 

Enough with the numbers! No one cares, at least I don't! :roll:

Different terrain will give you better coyote numbers to shoot, that's obvious. In ND the line of sight is so much more extended than in the scrub down south where the furthest shots are down section roads, because you can only see 30yds or less when calling off the roads and out in the middle of scrub. I know not all the land down south is that thick. If you don't need a rangefinder all the power to you, an extra 400 bucks in your pocket.

xdeano


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Makes sense xdeano! You appear to be a voice of experience coupled with common sense.

"Enough with the numbers..........who cares?" That makes two of us. :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

makes three, cause even if you have more kills, how many total did you call in, cause we might have a better percentage


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't stand this anymore, I got to say something.....Coyote-buster, by the looks of things in your own words and typing....you've never killed a coyote? So how could you possibly have a better percentage? 
I understand numbers don't count or don't matter, but you got to have a number to have a percentage don't you? 
I'm sure you'll run right out and get yourself a rangfinder and change that huh? :eyeroll: :lol: Good hunting anyways. :wink:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I wouldn't say Danny doesn't call them in, I'm sure he does a lot of calling. I'm just saying that in the scrub when you call in one and kill it, and continue calling the odds of several more coming in on one stand is a lot higher than it is up north. I've heard stories from a few people that are credable sources, that have lived down in his country, killing several at one stand is not out of the question.

The range finder in open country will help your odds, plain and simple. I've seen a lot of dogs start cutting down wind at 400yds. Hold up at 400yds and sit there. Partly this is caused by people lacking range finders. by this i mean Shooting and missing, now you're dealing with educated coyotes, so the next time they will definitly be leary. It will happen to everyone, missing a coyote is only human. I've missed a few, i'm not afraid to admit it. I know of two instances, that if i would have had a range finder, they would have been coming home with me. I have one now!

A range find come in handy for other things too: 
golfing
setting up firing ranges
prairie dog shoots
seeing how far a pair of coyotes were out there when the hung up, even if you couldn't shoot that far, future reference.
just using it as a magnifying ocular device (6x)
deer hunting (bow and gun) or any animals i guess

and many other things that i can't think of because it's midnight and i have work in the morning. night all.
xdeano


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Xdeano, believe me when I say I have called in and taken many multiples over the years, but not all were from the southwest.

If I may ask, who were your credable sources? I know many of the oldtime predator callers from the southwest, some of the new ones too. ( California, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico), maybe I know them?

You'll never get me to agree a rangefinder is a neccessary item for the successful predator hunter. But that's what these forums are all about, right?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Danny, you're getting excited over nothing. I don't think anyone said "a range finder is a *necessary* item for the successful predator hunter". What they did say was the range finder was useful, handy, and a aid to determining distance. It's like a bipod, you don't have to have one but it is useful and handy just as your camper shell is not necessary to be successful but it is useful and handy.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

codfish, Where are you from? State?

Danny, Message sent. 
I'm not saying that you can't take multiples anywhere else, i've take a few, i'm saying it is easier where the population is higher.

I may not get you to agree with a rangefinder, but then why fix what's not broken, right? The method that you use is working just fine for you, but for others it may help in the process.

Gohon, good analagy. :beer:

xdeano


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah I get excited to much, I better slow down before I have a heart attack


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Your right Danny. I have never shot a coyote, but am excited to get out there. When I said the percentage thing I meant the people who use them as the people who don't. I'll try to proofread what I type before I post so people dont get the wrong idea. Sorry, I'm young. I just said we because I'm planning on getting one.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Having the rangefinder built into your binocs makes lots of sense in this case. There's almost always room to carry binocs on a harness.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Bioncs and a rangefinder? I can feel a heart attack coming on right now :lol: 
Hey coyote-buster don't worry about it, I know you'll be getting your share of coyotes this year. :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol: Geovids, would be the way to go. Horsager, what'd those set you back? maybe one day when i win the lottery i can get a set :lol: but for now i'll just drag along my binos and ranger. what kind of range can you get on light objects on light back grounds? Like a light coyote on bright snow.

coyote_buster, there is a lot of great coyote country by you. any direction. 
good luck man.

Danny you're a good man, don't stroke out just yet, i'm thinking there are a few more yotes out there for you to tag.  This has been a great forum for constructive criticism. people have to judge for themselves weather or not a rangefinder is for them or not. :beer:

xdeano


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What is the point of a spotting scope? I've seen some of them and don't know what the point of them is over a set of binoculars.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

CB, try to hold 20+power bino's and you'll understand.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I won't get into the pissing match but i have recently started using a rangefinder and they ARE REALLY NICE to have! Are they neccesary NO but if you have a coyote in a killing situation and you miss him because you thought he was 275 intead of 350 you have a PROBLEM


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Brad.T said:


> Are they neccesary NO but if you have a coyote in a killing situation and you miss him because you thought he was 275 intead of 350 you have a PROBLEM


Especially if you're being paid to make the coyote dead!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad is that a government issued rangefinder or did you invest in one?


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

I only have a few things to say about rangefinders. Does a guy really need to have a rangefinder? No!!, but they sure are nice if you can afford one. I use the rangefinder not only to see how far a object is, but I like to sit down and punch in a few points that stick out in the area I am calling. Then I just make a mental note those distances. When a coyote hangs up out there beyond 300 yds , it is a handy item to have. I don't know about you guys but I find it hard to judge distances in real rugged steep country with a lot of up and downs. It takes a lot of guess work out. I hunted a lot of years without one and I can say that having a rangefinder has gotten me a few more coyotes that I wouldn't have taken otherwise. It all boils down that you still have to be a pretty good shot to havest that critter. Many people think using a rangefinder is a crutch but you will never convince me of going in the field without one.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Well said Jerry! :beer:


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Subject: One shot ..one kill

No range finder tonight because I let a friend borrow it...LOL BUT...I Went out to a friends home, crossed the creek where it enters the lake, drove around the lake toward his daughters home a half mile away...crossed the creek again....turned hard right and headed back toward the lake...took a hard left climbed a hill overlooking a grassy meadow..stopped half way up...dropped off the call and proceeded up the hill about 100 yards. Stopped the car and set up about 30 yards back toward the speaker... under the same tree that I was nearly run over by another coyote last fall. The same tree...damn. Well anyway I began to use the o'l wounded porcupine call. Started out loud for 10 seconds then down to low for 2 minutes...stopped...waited 20 seconds then started again for 20 seconds...stopped for 20 then on again for 20 seconds. I had a view toward the daughters home but at least 700 yards...all tall grass (20inches) throughout the entire field below me. Took my binoculars to scan the far off regions of the tree line. The mosquitoes were beginning to find me..I was swatting them. I looked left again to check things out and then My dad's spirit spoke to me .....Look to your right son, you have spent too much time looking left. Immediately I looked to my right....standing right on top of my speaker was a young dog (male) and he was looking back at me up hill. I dropped my field glasses on my chest swatted a mosquito (all within 2 seconds) drew up my .243, 80 gr. placed the cross hairs on his mid back and WHAM......................................he let out a whelp...ran 30 yards to the right down hill... and met his maker. He was less than 30 yards from me....my scope was on 8X.....I could see he had just eaten before I shot...he needed a brushing...LOL...No range finder, but I would like to get mine back!
Warm Regards,


----------



## Winded (May 24, 2007)

http://www.opticsplanet.net/bushnell-yardage-pro-4-12x42--laser-rangefinder-rifle-scope-204124.html


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> My calling partner Papapete has a range finder. I am not sure as to the brand.
> 
> Those of you who say they are of no use to predator hunters...how about this? You sit down for a calling stand, but before calling you range find a few landmarks. A tree stump at 100 yards, a rock at 150, a fencepost at 250. Now while calling you have a coyote show up near the fencepost. You know how far the coyote is and where to hold your crosshairs. That is one way I think having a rangefinder might prove to be useful.
> 
> And yes, of course to measure out a kill shot, which is always fun to do!


That't the great thing about my 22-250. It is never off of center by more than two inches until you get about past 300 yards.


----------

